# Tri colours



## angelofwhimsy (Dec 11, 2011)

So, how do you decide what colour a tri colour is? I'm struggling a little to define what I have. I have 7 "normal" tris, 1 blue, tri and 3-4 -maybe- chocolate tris. But I don't know if these are the true names? It doesn't help that names for colours changes by region and country :roll:

normal tri = white background, black and stone?/beige? markings.

stone tri = white background, different shades of stone?/beige? markings

blue tri = lilac splashed background, blue and white markings

chocolate tri = white background, chocolate and stone?/beige? markings

But do tricolours need black markings? I've seen some 'normal' tris on here who are chocolate and black on a white background but are these also chocolate tris? I don't want to claim or believe I have specific colour tricolours, nor sell them on as inaccurate tricolours because of lack of knowledge. Obviously "tri colour" means 3 colours, so how do you describe them? Is it just by the darkest marking on the mouse in question? Does the stone/beige colour on tricolours count as a colour? I know stone isn't acknowledged as a colour, so does that then remove the 'show-ability' of any of the tris with those colours on? I'm just a little confused and curious on opinions :lol:


----------



## CanuckMousery (Apr 20, 2017)

This is an old post, but I am curious as to what the answer would be as well. :lol:


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

I would imagine any three colour combinations, patched without brindling could be classed as a Tri Colour. In the Cavy world Red, Black and White Pigs are always classed as Tortoiseshell or ' Tort ' and White. Any other three colour combos are classed as Tri colours.


----------



## Mr. Jangles (Sep 14, 2017)

Referring to the NMC standards, colours for Tri-colour Mice are not specified, it just calls for. . . . '' three contrasting patches of colour on the back and sides. Patches of colour on the undersides and belly of the mouse to be adjudged an added attraction. Brindling of patches to be adjudged a fault. ''


----------

